# Turbo suggestions for KA24DE



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well my friend is looking to turbo his 95 S14.

He found a kit with a T3/T4 turbo with it but hell that sounds a bit big for a 2.4 liter engine. I mean my 3.0 V6 has a T3 and I have some bad lag.

I was wondering what would be the best Turbo and turbine housing would be best. Also probably been covered before but what is the weakspot in the 240? I believe the bottom end will hold somewhere around 400WHP but I heard the pistons need to be changed because they are pretty weak.

We plan to run anywhere from 5-8 PSI of boost. What all needs to be changed besides the ECU and injectors and what products do you suggest?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

t3, t4, t3/t4.. that stuff doesnt say much ( they're just types of flanges/housings.. ) trims and A/R is what really matters..

1. figure out how much hp you want at how much boost and what rpm ( the easy part )
2. using compressor maps, find a turbo that suits you the best ( the hard part )
3. easy way out - ask ka24(d)et owners what setup they have gone with. seems to me like most ppl go with t3 or a t3/t4. i'm not sure of what trim and a/r but it shouldn't be too hard to find out..

http://www.turbocalculator.com/index.html
http://www.gnttype.org/techarea/turbo/turboflow.html

i made a simple turbo calculator on excel ( using info from gnttype.org and enthalpy ) pm me if u want it


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> We plan to run anywhere from 5-8 PSI of boost. What all needs to be changed besides the ECU and injectors and what products do you suggest?


 You dont really need a new ECU for only 5-8psi. You can just use a SAFC II. And SR20DET injectors will work for your setup. Right now, you can find these injectors for pretty cheap too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

madballa said:


> You dont really need a new ECU for only 5-8psi. You can just use a SAFC II. And SR20DET injectors will work for your setup. Right now, you can find these injectors for pretty cheap too.



Well that's the thing. We want to be able to modify later and crank it up more so we think it's best to do it the right way the first time. 

The kit didn't tell me the trim of the turbo. Those bastards. I'll keep a lookin though.

Also if there are any kits that you would suggest please do.

Figures when it comes to my Z and it's turbo I can tell you anything but when it comes to the KA things are WAY different


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I wouldnt really recommend buying a kit when you can peice one together for cheaper. Just find a AR and trim you like. You can base you kit off of another KA-T. Check out www.ka-t.org , there are a ton of guys on there that talk about everything they have for mods and usually gives times and/or whp.

You can run a SAFC II for awhile at first and then buy a JWT tuned ECU and still use the ECU to make sure the fuel curve is right. That's what my friend runs and he's probably somewhere around 340ish whp. He runs 1 bar (14.7psi) of boost using a wastegate spring.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

madballa said:


> I wouldnt really recommend buying a kit when you can peice one together for cheaper. Just find a AR and trim you like. You can base you kit off of another KA-T. Check out www.ka-t.org , there are a ton of guys on there that talk about everything they have for mods and usually gives times and/or whp.
> 
> You can run a SAFC II for awhile at first and then buy a JWT tuned ECU and still use the ECU to make sure the fuel curve is right. That's what my friend runs and he's probably somewhere around 340ish whp. He runs 1 bar (14.7psi) of boost using a wastegate spring.


Sounds good. We were talking about the JWT ECU but the AEM ECU is coming out soon so we may wait. Thanks for the suggestions. I will retreat to the Z forums once again.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, the ring lands on the factory pistons are a problem point. I would suggest going with a lower compression also. However I have seen an s13 with the DE putting down 404 RWHP on a completely stock 135,000 mile motor with no problems yet(a few months) but I dont know how long its going to last.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

T-88 enough said.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I've got stock S15 SR20 injectors, if you need em.


----------

